# How Jasmine is Doing Now



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

Since her best friend for all of her life is gone now I have been very concerned about her.  She is a remarkable little birdie, though, as she entertains herself with her toys and new perched mirror, sings and listens to the nature bird "music" I play for her all day and seems interested in being better friends with me.  When there are 2 birds I have found they aren't usually that interested in the humans.  When there is only one bird, I have  found they become more interested in the humans.  I have been talking to her a lot and telling her I understand how she must feel now and just chat to her a lot and sing to her, too.  I think she is doing okay now.

Here she is today on top of her home:


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Devi (Sep 11, 2020)

Terribly clever, Ruthanne.


----------



## bingo (Sep 11, 2020)

we just lost our little skeetie and teecee...15 and 17 years old...we have one little dog now...peaches who is 10....these are very difficult times now....
i understand your dilemma...we are trying to help her and us


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

bingo said:


> we just lost our little skeetie and teecee...15 and 17 years old...we have one little dog now...peaches who is 10....these are very difficult times now....
> i understand your dilemma...we are trying to help her and us


I'm sorry for your losses.   It takes time for things to get better and I hope they get better for you all.  Thank you for your understanding..things seem to be getting better slowly but surely..the pets all need a lot of love.


----------



## bingo (Sep 12, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sorry for your losses.   It takes time for things to get better and I hope they get better for you all.  Thank you for your understanding..things seem to be getting better slowly but surely..the pets all need a lot of love.


thank you for kind words hon


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2020)

bingo said:


> thank you for kind words hon


Anytime!  I know what it's like to lose our beloved pets--I've lost so many over the years and know it is so very hard--hurts like hell


----------

